# Enterprise HD in Houston



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone else in Houston having issues with Enterprise HD broadcast showing compression artifacts (very obivious blockiness). Is this isolated to Houston or is this noticeable in other markets too?


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

I know what you mean. Every friday I would wait to see how the local UPN affiliate would screw up Enterprise. If it was not switching to widescreen it would be that darned screen-mesh overlayed on the picture. Imagine my surprise last night (3/11). It came on in widescreen AND HI-Def. It looked very good. I guess they're going to give Entrprise a send off by showing the episodes the way they SHOULD have been doing it all along. Too bad last night's show was a repeat. But at least now we know the MC ops and engineers at the station can do a good job when they try.


----------

